# Hilfe die Tastatur spinnt!



## Bird_of_Prey (19. Januar 2009)

hallo zusammen

habe seit samstag folgendes problem und zwar reagiert meine tastatur auf meinem notebook (acer aspire 1690) nicht oder nur verzögert - dachte zuerst dass mein junior mir was verspielt hat da er am notebook war (z.b. verzögerung oder ähnliches eingestellt) 

nun da aber es z.t. ganz normal funktioniert, bis verzögert schleppend bis überhaupt nicht wundert es mich schon ziemlich 

noch dazu kann ich bei WoW ingame normal und flüssig schreiben  

es ergibt sich keine änderung ob ich mit dem inet verbunden oder nicht - kaspersky auf dem neuesten stand konnte auch nix finden

weiss da wer rat??? was bringt es mir wenn ich den stand zurücksetze? und wenn wie weit?

thx vorab


----------



## Xairon (19. Januar 2009)

Bird_of_Prey schrieb:


> hallo zusammen
> 
> habe seit samstag folgendes problem und zwar reagiert meine tastatur auf meinem notebook (acer aspire 1690) nicht oder nur verzögert - dachte zuerst dass mein junior mir was verspielt hat da er am notebook war (z.b. verzögerung oder ähnliches eingestellt)
> 
> ...



Also für Tastaturprobleme würde ich mir mal den Junior zu Herzen nehmen und ganz lieb fragen ob evtl. nicht etwas flüssiges den Weg in die Tastatur gefunden hat (Lapi) denn dass könnte ein Grund sein, wieso sie nicht oder gar sehr verzögert reagiert.

Was du mit zurücksetzen meinst, ist die Systemwiederherstellung oder? Davon würde ich dir im Moment, abraten, denn wenn keine neue SOftware installiert wurde, wirst du genau garnichts damit erreichen.


----------



## Bird_of_Prey (19. Januar 2009)

naja flüssigkeit kann nicht reingekommen sein da ich ja bei WOW ingame ganz normal schreiben kann, nur nicht halt auf der windowsoberfläche


----------



## Xairon (19. Januar 2009)

Na dann ma unter start -> EInstellungen -> Systemsteuerunt -> Tastatur gehen und dort die Daten abänder, wenn das nicht hilft weiss ich auch nicht weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wird denn nur verzögert oder garnichtmehr geschrieben?


----------



## Bird_of_Prey (19. Januar 2009)

Xairon schrieb:


> Na dann ma unter start -> EInstellungen -> Systemsteuerunt -> Tastatur gehen und dort die Daten abänder, wenn das nicht hilft weiss ich auch nicht weiter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sowohl als auch - das ist ja das komische 

teilweise kann ich normal schreiben, teilweise kommt der tastenanschlag verzögert und dann wieder gar nicht 

und z.b. im spiel bei world of warcraft kann ich ohne einschränkungen schreiben...


----------



## German Psycho (19. Januar 2009)

zu wenig speicher. entweder mal nicht mehr benötigte autostartprogramme beseitigen oder aufrüsten.

auch um die tastatureingabe entgegenzunehmen und umzusetzen benötigt das OS RAM. wenns zu wenig wird, lagert es aus und es verzögert die darstellung ..


----------



## Xairon (19. Januar 2009)

German schrieb:


> zu wenig speicher. entweder mal nicht mehr benötigte autostartprogramme beseitigen oder aufrüsten.
> 
> auch um die tastatureingabe entgegenzunehmen und umzusetzen benötigt das OS RAM. wenns zu wenig wird, lagert es aus und es verzögert die darstellung ..


Dachte ich mir auch, aber eben es wird ja z.T. garnicht mehr geschrieben. So weit mir bekannt, gibt es dieses Phänomen nicht, dass einfach NICHT mehr geschrieben wird...


----------



## German Psycho (19. Januar 2009)

oke. falsch verstanden. nehms zurück und behaupte das gegenteil ... :-)

evtl. hardwaredefekt? also irgendn wackelkotnakt, löststelle brüchig ... ??


----------



## Bird_of_Prey (19. Januar 2009)

notebook wurde nicht bewegt

neben wir mal an es wäre hardware defect oder ähnliches mit speicher

warum funktioniert es dann ohne probleme wenn ich WoW spiele? also es funktioniert dann nur im spiel, wechsel ich aus dem spiel auf window treten die probs weiterhin auf, gleich zurück ins spiel ohne problemen ich romane schreiben könnte


----------



## Xairon (19. Januar 2009)

Bird_of_Prey schrieb:


> notebook wurde nicht bewegt
> 
> neben wir mal an es wäre hardware defect oder ähnliches mit speicher
> 
> warum funktioniert es dann ohne probleme wenn ich WoW spiele? also es funktioniert dann nur im spiel, wechsel ich aus dem spiel auf window treten die probs weiterhin auf, gleich zurück ins spiel ohne problemen ich romane schreiben könnte


Passiert es denn auch, wenn nichts im Hintergrund läuft und du in Word ein paar Zeilen schreibst?


----------



## Bird_of_Prey (20. Januar 2009)

nachtrag

beim herunterfahren bekomme ich dauernd die meldung das die EXPLORER.EXE nicht beendet werden kann...

die ist auch dafür verantwortlich das meine CPU-auslastung bei 98-100% liegt (laut taskmanager), daher wohl auch die probleme mit der tastatur und der verzögerung

das einzige was ich letzte woche installiert habe war dass windows update was automatisch gekommen ist, kann es damit zusammen hängen? sprich das bei der installation was nicht geklappt hat und so die explorer.exe nun rumspinnt? 

bringt es was das update der letzten woche wieder zu deinstallieren und neu aus dem netz zu ziehen?


----------



## Xairon (20. Januar 2009)

Ich denke kaum, dass es an dem Update liegt, aber deinstallieren und nochmals gucken obs passt und neu downloaden kannste ja, schadet nicht. Ich denke eher, du hast irgend was anderes drauf, was deinen Explorer zum abschmieren bringt. evtl. mal auf start ausführen und msconfig eingeben und dort mal beim Autostart gucken, was da alles für müll drinne lagert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (20. Januar 2009)

Hast du ein Image von deinem kompletten System oder von C wo du notfalls drauf zugreifen kannst.
Hast du bei deinem Laptop eine Windows CD dabei oder auch diese bescheidene RecoveryParitionslösung?

Für die Zukunft kann ich folgende Programme für Backups wäärmstens ans herz legen:
Paragon DriveBackup 9 (sehr gut aber kostenpflichtig!)
DriveImage XML (kostenlos, kann aber zu Problemen kommen, wenn man die Paritionsgröße nachträglich ändert, dann bricht die sicherung ab,da die das Backup mit der Paritionsgröße nicht mehr übereinstimmt, Paragon kann selbst auf eine kleinere ein größeres Image aufspielen, notfalls! DIXML, sichert nur auf gleichgroße Paritionen, dafür aber kostenlos!)
Ist besser als Nix, ich bevorzuge aber PDB.

MFG,Wagga


----------

